# crankcase vent line



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

hi guys i ran my crankace vent to pod yesterday , now fired her up tonight and she burped out oil like a half a liter or quarter liter maybe .....any ideas why she would do this ....

im guessing it was overfull ...had some gas get in crankcase from doing some other adjustments .....anyhow all i did was plug duckbill thingy on airbox ,then plugged up old hole in airbox that crankcase was originally in and ran a 4 feet piece of 5/8's hose to snorkel and fired her up for a while and she spit 3 times out the crankcase vent .....

do you all figure it was pressure built up from too much fluid in crankcase ??

i did not run the splitter to the front diff ....just straight hose to snorkel !!

thanks for any help , greatly appreciated ....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The crankcase vent port is well above the oil level...that is..normal oil level when the quad is on all fours. Then the front end is up around 55 degrees, oil can be slung by the crank throw at the port and the oil level can also enter the port and oil pushes up as crankcase pressure increases. 

So..just sitting there there should be no way oil can run up the tube unless the level is near the top of the hole. So...I got no clue unless there was some traped in the tube from a previous wheelie...or something like that..

Also, I am unclear on what you did with the diff vent.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Diff vent was / is already ran to pod from factory. I drained her last night and had over 3 liters in it without removing oil filter and she was front end down about 6 inches lower then rear. I had gas in oil mixed. From a previous issue I solved. So I'm guessing she was just overfull. I will check levels today after work and take it for a short rip and update. Thank you for reply though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you put a loop or 2 in the line? and something on the end of it like a little filter? if not thats why... Some people put a loop in their's I havent ever really liked that idea but... 

You need a filter on the end, one of those baby K&N lookin deals works...


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Only time I have ever had oil come out of the diff breather tube was when I had something else in there, ie my water pump seal failed and filled the engine with water. Of course it was milky so you would know if it had water in it.


----------

